

Ask HN: Your favorite resources for learning Rails - bsmith

I recently took a job as a PHP developer at a web shop, and—to my delight—they said they would pay me to learn Rails.<p>What were your favorite resources when you were starting out, even if they weren't free?
======
jsnk
In my case, I learned Rails from Ruby on Rails Tutorial by Michael Hartl. I
love the fact that he assumes no knowledge from the reader, and make sure the
reader doesn't make mistakes along the way.

~~~
abbasmehdi
I also learnt the same way. I especially like the fact that he taught best
practices right from the beginning, and focused on application based learning.
If this is your first go in web development then you might need to go over the
concepts twice since its not the same as building desktop apps (as it was in
my case).

